# AKC/CKC registration



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey you guys! Just wondering if I should register my babies. Although it costs almost nothing to do so, I don't really see the point in me registering my babies because I'm not breeding them and there's no way in heck I'm going to give/sell them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If you don't breed or show I say save the money. It isn't worth it. The AKC will almost register any dog. So the piece of paper doesn't mean a lot. Save the money or spend it on something else for them.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I would say dont bother, my puppy had paper but i forgot to grab them when i got him, left then on the table at teh breeders house i didnt care enough to drive all teh way to get them lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We havent registered Caesar yet either.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Nov 10 2004, 06:28 PM
> *I would say dont bother, my puppy had paper but i forgot to grab them when i got him, left then on the table at teh breeders house i didnt care enough to drive all teh way to get them lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15881*


[/QUOTE]
waste of momey get some greenies instead!







~ Denise


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 10 2004, 05:58 PM
> *waste of momey get some greenies instead!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Haha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Will do! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My Lab and Bassett are registered...but I don't even know where the papers are...








I don't plan on registering Brinkley-especially now that I know he will never be a papa.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My breeder is registering our pup and she will give us her "papers" only after we have proof of her spay. Our contract spells out that it is her responsibility to provide them, not ours. I think it is a good idea to register the dog because if you want to participate in non-conformation AKC events, you'll have to have it. BTW, is it just me, or does everyone's dogs look particularly cute on this thread?


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 08:22 AM
> *My breeder is registering our pup and she will give us her "papers" only after we have proof of her spay.  Our contract spells out that it is her responsibility to provide them, not ours.  I think it is a good idea to register the dog because if you want to participate in non-conformation AKC events, you'll have to have it.  BTW, is it just me, or does everyone's dogs look particularly cute on this thread?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15957*


[/QUOTE]

Oh boy! Then i better make a post! haha!
Anyway, i was thinking about registering Coconut. I know it really means nothing, but i'd like to anyway. Do they give you any info on the lineage of your pup?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut+Nov 29 2004, 11:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy! Then i better make a post! haha!
Anyway, i was thinking about registering Coconut. I know it really means nothing, but i'd like to anyway. Do they give you any info on the lineage of your pup?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19187
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe when you register you can choose between just the basic registration or registration with a five-generation or six generation pedigree.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut+Nov 29 2004, 11:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy! Then i better make a post! haha!
Anyway, i was thinking about registering Coconut. I know it really means nothing, but i'd like to anyway. Do they give you any info on the lineage of your pup?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19187
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe when you register you can choose between just the basic registration or registration with a pedigree.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> I believe when you register you can choose between just the basic registration or registration with a pedigree.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19191


[/B][/QUOTE]

GOOD! Thank you! That's what i want! I haven't even looked at the papers yet! I should fill it out tonight.
Now to come up with her full name.....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 08:22 AM
> *  BTW, is it just me, or does everyone's dogs look particularly cute on this thread?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15957*


[/QUOTE]

no, its not just u...hehe

and ur baby will grow up to be just as pretty as everybody elses!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Nov 10 2004, 06:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waste of momey get some greenies instead!







~ Denise
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15888
[/B][/QUOTE]
greenies are EVIL!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Nov 29 2004, 07:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
greenies are EVIL!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19297
[/B][/QUOTE]
I bought Flurry from a pet store, they are sending the papers. Will this include his pedigree? Does the pedigree let you know if they are pre-disposed to any genetic problems?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Nov 29 2004, 08:45 PM
> *I bought Flurry from a pet store, they are sending the papers. Will this include his pedigree? Does the pedigree let you know if they are pre-disposed to any genetic problems?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, the pedigree tells who the dog's parents, grandparents, great-grandparents are, etc. It just gives each dog's name, AKC registration number and sometimes a DNA number. That's it.


----------

